# lean ground beef vs chicken



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

why does everyone always hate on beef so much?  I actually noted on the package of my 93% lean beef that per serving it has less cholesterol than a similar size portion of chicken breast.  sure there is more saturated fat, but I'm of the opinion you need this fat, and besides, at 8g fat and like 3g saturated per 4oz, it's not much.  And regular ground turkey or chicken (not extra lean kinds), forget it, they are actually worse than the lean beef.  So that turkey burger you order from the diner is probably just as bad as the beef burger.

So in light of this revelation, eat up on your beef if you enjoy it and don't worry, I don't think it will kill you like they say it will


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know I never worry about it 

Any burger I make is 80/20


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2009)

I love me some 85/15 but i have since started making burgers out of 93/7.  I take them off the flame or stove top a minute earlier than normal because they will dry out faster.  I love me some beef over chicken any day, but chicken has worked its way into my diet as a staple.


----------



## Marat (Oct 27, 2009)

suprfast said:


> i have since started making burgers out of 93/7.



Throw some dijon mustard in there. It'll keep them moist and add some flavor.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2009)

mmmmm, i just started using dijon and its tasty.
kris


----------



## mcguin (Oct 28, 2009)

if you want to get real hardcore, buy yourself some bison meat.  Way better than your leanest beef, and depending on how you cook it, tastes just as good as beef if not better!!!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2009)

ive done bison, ostrich, and lamb.  all a good burgers
kris


----------

